# Harry Potter and the Half Blood Prince WARNING: MOVIE SPOILERS.



## Ruby_Woo (Jul 15, 2009)

Who has seen it? What did you guys think of it?

I got to see it before it released yesterday. OMG! I cried, I seriously did. I think this movie was absolutly fantastic! My friends that have not read the books say they expected more, but I think it was awesome. I do wish they would have added a specific event at the end, but I truly did enjoy it. I think it was amazing!

Anyone else?


----------



## Mabelle (Jul 15, 2009)

*Re: Harry Potter and the Half Blood Prince*

I* LOVED* it. I also cried. Not bawling, but enough. My friend was in hysterics. 
I was a bit disappointed they left out the memory of the Guants and Hufflepuff's Cup. And that Bill and Fleur weren't in it. 

But i did like all the things they added. 
I thought it was really funny, and the action scenes were great. The Inferi were scary as shit!!!!

I'm going back on Friday 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 yyaaaayyyy!!!

Best of the series!!! I'm happy they are keeping this director for the both of book 7 (film 7a and b)


----------



## Makeup Emporium (Jul 15, 2009)

*Re: Harry Potter and the Half Blood Prince*

I can't wait to see this!!  I have the books and have seen all the movies (and have them on DVD).


----------



## lilMAClady (Jul 15, 2009)

*Re: Harry Potter and the Half Blood Prince*

I saw it at midnight and it was awesome! There were things I did and didn't like but it's Harry Potter so I'm biased. I'm goin back Saturday to see it in IMAX.


----------



## kdemers1221 (Jul 15, 2009)

*Re: Harry Potter and the Half Blood Prince*

i loved it. i'm glad i didn't reread the book ahead of time because i think i might have been disappointed with things they left out. my brother and my boyfriend who pretty much hate harry potter actually enjoyed the movie.. so that is saying something. by far my fave movie out of the ones that are out. i also heard that the event missing at the ended might be added to the beginning of HP 7 part 1... we shall see.


----------



## n_c (Jul 15, 2009)

*Re: Harry Potter and the Half Blood Prince*

My daughter and I will see it tonight...can't wait!!


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jul 15, 2009)

*Re: Harry Potter and the Half Blood Prince*

I was going to see it today but the romper room atmosphere at the theater drove me off. So I will be catching the 1st IMAX showing tomorrow morning!!!!!


----------



## bextacyaddict (Jul 15, 2009)

*Re: Harry Potter and the Half Blood Prince*

i went to the first showing today.
OH MY GOD IT WAS AWESOME!


----------



## Boasorte (Jul 15, 2009)

*Re: Harry Potter and the Half Blood Prince*

So which parts did they leave out/screw up?(as they always do with book that turn into movies)
I wanna brace myself before seeing it


----------



## Boasorte (Jul 15, 2009)

*Re: Harry Potter and the Half Blood Prince*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Mabelle* 

 
_I* LOVED* it. I also cried. Not bawling, but enough. My friend was in hysterics. 
*I was a bit disappointed they left out the memory of the Guants and Hufflepuff's Cup. And that Bill and Fleur weren't in it.* 

But i did like all the things they added. 
I thought it was really funny, and the action scenes were great. The Inferi were scary as shit!!!!

I'm going back on Friday 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 yyaaaayyyy!!!

Best of the series!!! I'm happy they are keeping this director for the both of book 7 (film 7a and b)_

 
SEE! I KNEW IT!!!!! Why leave the memories out? that's the whole point of the book ( besides the half blood prince bit) for Harry to know those things to hnt down the Horcruxes....geez
J.K. Rowling should let me direct the next movie, I swear


----------



## Mabelle (Jul 15, 2009)

*Re: Harry Potter and the Half Blood Prince*

you and me both. If i made these movies they would be 7 hours long each.

I will say this much, Daniel Radcliff has grown leaps and bounds! he's fantastic in this. And ive always been very harsh with him.
And Michael Gambon has improved tremendously as Dumbledore. He was funny, has that odd humour and lightness about him that Dumbledore has. He wasn;t the weird aggressive Dumbledore he played in GOF.

 They didn't "screw up" a whole lot to tell you the truth. SPOLIERS IN WHITE They left out "the battle" when the Death eaters storm the castles, but i see why. As much as it sets the tone nicely, its not hugely important. I didn't like that they left out the memory of Hufflepuffs cup, cause how will they know it's a horcrux? And they didn't show Voldemort come back to hogwarts to try to get the datda job... again about hiding things in hogwarts. I do hope they include the funeral in the next film, although that little impromptu memorial after Dumbledore's death was nice. I think funeral is important to establish how well respected he was in the community. I also think it's a really nice moment when the Merpeople come out and the Centaurs shoot the arrows. 

They focused a lot on the people and relationships in this movie, which is a particularly large part of the book too. Moreso than others. I thought it was very nicely done. I was on the edge of my seat the whole time.

Also, Luna Lovegood is a fuckin genius.


----------



## cupcake_x (Jul 16, 2009)

*Re: Harry Potter and the Half Blood Prince*

Ahh I can't wait to see it. I read the books (except all of the 7th) and the 6th was my favorite. I will go see it in about a week or two when the crowds die down a little.


----------



## User35 (Jul 16, 2009)

*Re: Harry Potter and the Half Blood Prince*

I just got back and it was hella long...pretty good tho. Im a big fan of the whole series (books and movies) I liked it.


----------



## Boasorte (Jul 16, 2009)

*Re: Harry Potter and the Half Blood Prince*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Mabelle* 

 
_you and me both. If i made these movies they would be 7 hours long each.

I will say this much, Daniel Radcliff has grown leaps and bounds! he's fantastic in this. And ive always been very harsh with him.
And Michael Gambon has improved tremendously as Dumbledore. He was funny, has that odd humour and lightness about him that Dumbledore has. He wasn;t the weird aggressive Dumbledore he played in GOF.

They didn't "screw up" a whole lot to tell you the truth. SPOLIERS IN WHITE They left out "the battle" when the Death eaters storm the castles, but i see why. As much as it sets the tone nicely, its not hugely important. I didn't like that they left out the memory of Hufflepuffs cup, cause how will they know it's a horcrux? And they didn't show Voldemort come back to hogwarts to try to get the datda job... again about hiding things in hogwarts. I do hope they include the funeral in the next film, although that little impromptu memorial after Dumbledore's death was nice. I think funeral is important to establish how well respected he was in the community. I also think it's a really nice moment when the Merpeople come out and the Centaurs shoot the arrows. 

They focused a lot on the people and relationships in this movie, which is a particularly large part of the book too. Moreso than others. I thought it was very nicely done. I was on the edge of my seat the whole time.

Also, Luna Lovegood is a fuckin genius.
_

 
I think the guy who plays Dumbledore SUCKS, in the other movies, I just didn't get that Dumbledore feel from him, ya know?
I miss the other guy, didn't he die? The one who didthe first 2 movies?
yes the relationships are a big part of the book, I would like to see Emma and Rupert have bigger parts in the movies


----------



## gildedangel (Jul 16, 2009)

*Re: Harry Potter and the Half Blood Prince*

I am taking my little brother to see it this weekend. Of course I am just going for him....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I love the HP series and can't wait to see it!


----------



## Ruby_Woo (Jul 17, 2009)

*Re: Harry Potter and the Half Blood Prince*

Yay! I knew I wasn't the only one on here lol. I was sooo lucky cus I got to see it before it premiered. I cried, like bawling crying. I couldn't stop the tears from running, then again the next day I was visited by Aunt flo! lol

I really wish they put the funeral, and the memory of Gandalf, it was a key point to the story, also the fact that people who've not read the book, don't understand the reason behind Snapes action at the end, and the fact that Dumbledores hand is  decaying means nothing to them, that is in my opinion a KEY point. 

Gosh Luna is fantastic! The actress is perfect for the role, and I agree I loved Daniel Radcliffe even more, specially in the "liquid luck" scene!
I've always like Gambon as Dumbledore, I don't see anyother actor in particular that would fit the bill. The Lavander girl though, I dunno, she was annoying lol Shes suppose to be, but something else about her bothered me.

In the part where Hermione is crying, I bawled lol

I am super excited about the 7th. And I am SO glad that its being made into 2 different films. That book is epic! No way 2 hours would begin to cover it.

As for the previous ones, there is only so much they can truly fit into a 2 1/2 hour film. I feel that out of most book to film movies, the HP series has been very well done. People who haven't read the books can still enjoy it, and for us avid fans, nothing will be good enough, but it has sufficed. 

At least, in my opinion, it was no Twilight. That was such an utter disappointment for me. The only thing they got right was casting Edward, Jacod, Alice, Emmet ,Charlie and Carlisle the other characters were off, the acting was ghastly and well I can go on.

Ok /rant! lol


----------



## kittykit (Jul 17, 2009)

*Re: Harry Potter and the Half Blood Prince*

I've been waiting to see this! Planned to see it last night but the plan changed. Can't wait to see it next week.


----------



## Holy Rapture (Jul 17, 2009)

*Re: Harry Potter and the Half Blood Prince*

I'm going Sunday afternoon ... *Trying my best not to read the spoilers*


----------



## LMD84 (Jul 17, 2009)

*Re: Harry Potter and the Half Blood Prince*

i'm going sunday afternoon too with hubby! i'm very excited but he think it'll be a let down 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  but i think it'll be great!


----------



## Mabelle (Jul 17, 2009)

*Re: Harry Potter and the Half Blood Prince*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ruby_Woo* 

 
_ 
I really wish they put the funeral

don't understand the reason behind Snapes action at the end

and the fact that Dumbledores hand is  decaying means nothing to them, that is in my opinion a KEY point. 


I've always like Gambon as Dumbledore, I don't see anyother actor in particular that would fit the bill. The Lavander girl though, I dunno, she was annoying lol Shes suppose to be, but something else about her bothered me._

 
- Someone mentioned they might include the funeral at the beginning of the next film. 
- You're not supposed to fully understand snapes actions. I mean, we all speculated after reading it (" Severus Please!") but no one knew for sure until book 7 came about.
- Dumbledore briefly eludes to the fact that destroying a Horcrux can fuck your shit up.  he says something like that and waves his hand. Brief, but i think they'll talk about it more in the next film (when they do the King's Cross chapter)

I must say up until this movie i HATED Gambon with a burning rage. He is just not Dumbledore!! Dumbledore looks regal (albeit batty) with pure white shining hair, and sweeping robes. Gambon looks grubby, which granted is a director's/ Costume Designer's choice, but still. 
I found him to play dumbledore as very quick to anger, overly aggressive, almost irrational at certain points. Dumbledore was always so calm and caring. He was very trusting. He was funny with his weird little remarks. He was soft spoken. He never made you feel like he was incredibly powerful and that he could fuck your shit up in a second. 

Infact Gambon recently said that he thought Dumbledore SHOULD be intimidating (that is the farthest thing from Dumbledore!!!). He also said he has never read the books. Suprise Suprise. 

Honestly, i would have LOVED to see Patrick Stewart play Dumbledore. Throw a prosthetic nose and some againg makeup on him and bingo! I mean, we all know how fanatstic he was as professor X, who if you think about it is kinda similar to Dumbledore. They both are very powferful, have leadership roles in the schools and communities, father figures in certain ways, try to act the moral compass. I think Stewart could have had that childish essence that dumbledore often has. And oh man, when Dumbledore gets all badass and is kicking the shit out of death eaters.... I think my loins would have exploded. 


So in conclusion; when i remake the HP series into 7 7 hour installments (plus an addition 6 hours for the last one... lets be honest) Patrick Stewart will be my Dumbledore!

i think i just geeked out.


----------



## Boasorte (Jul 17, 2009)

*Re: Harry Potter and the Half Blood Prince*

I'm so mad I do't have any money to see it! I'm trying to get my little sister to take me ( how sad)
Harry Potter calls for desperate meaures, lol
what about Slughorn, was the actor who playe him any good? Did Luna have a bigger role in this one than the last one?


----------



## Mabelle (Jul 17, 2009)

*Re: Harry Potter and the Half Blood Prince*

Luna had a bigger role. 
And i liked slughorn. He wasn't walrus like, but he was likable, and fiarly accurate imo


----------



## emmy282 (Jul 17, 2009)

*Re: Harry Potter and the Half Blood Prince*

I went to see it yesterday. I have to say, not that impressed. 

I hate the way they take bits out, and then make things up that aren't even in the book!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





SPOILERS

IMO, they left out most of the memories from the pensieve, they didn't develop the Harry/Ginny relationship properly, no funeral!!!, etc.
Also, WTF with the Death Eaters at the Weasleys, burning the house down???
But most dissapointing to me was the Dumbledore/Dracco scene, and thereafter, because Harry is supposed to be invisible AND paralized. To me it's a key point. Dumbledore immobilises Harry, instead of protecting himself from Dracco, thus allowing himself to be disarmed. This shows the lengths he is willing to go to to protect Harry. Harry is unable to do anything to help Dumbledore, for he is paralized. Had he not been, it is obvious he would have tried to help. In the film however, he is neither invisible, nor immobilized, and just stands by, watching everything from below. 

All in all, rather dissapointing to me, just hope they do better with the 7th.


----------



## Shimmer (Jul 17, 2009)

*Re: Harry Potter and the Half Blood Prince*

explanation of spoilers:

The reason Harry isn't paralyzed by the Body Bind spell is because it shows the high value he places on giving his word and obeying dumbledore, at any cost.


----------



## Shimmer (Jul 17, 2009)

*Re: Harry Potter and the Half Blood Prince*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Mabelle* 

 
_I must say up until this movie i HATED Gambon with a burning rage. He is just not Dumbledore!! Dumbledore looks regal (albeit batty) with pure white shining hair, and sweeping robes. Gambon looks grubby, which granted is a director's/ Costume Designer's choice, but still._

 
I detest the portrayal of Dumbledore in the series. Dumbledore twinkles, and has a fantastic sense of humor.  This guy has dead eyes.
 Quote:

  I found him to play dumbledore as very quick to anger, overly aggressive, almost irrational at certain points. Dumbledore was always so calm and caring. He was very trusting. He was funny with his weird little remarks. He was soft spoken. He never made you feel like he was incredibly powerful and that he could fuck your shit up in a second.   
 
Yes. 
 Quote:

  Infact Gambon recently said that he thought Dumbledore SHOULD be intimidating (that is the farthest thing from Dumbledore!!!). He also said he has never read the books. Suprise Suprise.   
 
Urgh. See, just because he's an old guy with a beard doesn't mean he should be dumbledore.
 Quote:

  Honestly, i would have LOVED to see Patrick Stewart play Dumbledore. Throw a prosthetic nose and some againg makeup on him and bingo! I mean, we all know how fanatstic he was as professor X, who if you think about it is kinda similar to Dumbledore. They both are very powferful, have leadership roles in the schools and communities, father figures in certain ways, try to act the moral compass. I think Stewart could have had that childish essence that dumbledore often has. And oh man, when Dumbledore gets all badass and is kicking the shit out of death eaters.... I think my loins would have exploded. 


So in conclusion; when i remake the HP series into 7 7 hour installments (plus an addition 6 hours for the last one... lets be honest) Patrick Stewart will be my Dumbledore!

i think i just geeked out.  
 
It happens to me too.


----------



## Ruby_Woo (Jul 17, 2009)

Omg! Patrick Stewart! I forgot about him, yes he would be awesome! He is a spectacular actor.

And I do agree w/ the fact that Gambon's portrayal of Dumbledore is very dark, I just figured it was due to the fact that the theme of the book was a lot darker.

I cannot wait for the next movies. Im cutting the directors/writors slack because my husband and I are really into film and I personally think that the HP movies have been pretty good, there is always more they can add more they can take away, but so far they have been decent. I feel like no book to movie is ever good enough for anyone.

I wish JK would write one more HP book, but based off the ending, I don't think she will.


----------



## Mabelle (Jul 17, 2009)

she said she might write an encyclodeia type book for charity. It would include a bit about the rebuilding of the magical world and such.

PAtrick Stewart gives me serious boner jams.


----------



## Boasorte (Jul 17, 2009)

*Re: Harry Potter and the Half Blood Prince*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Mabelle* 

 
_- Someone mentioned they might include the funeral at the beginning of the next film. 
- You're not supposed to fully understand snapes actions. I mean, we all speculated after reading it (" Severus Please!") but no one knew for sure until book 7 came about.
- *Dumbledore briefly eludes to the fact that destroying a Horcrux can fuck your shit up*. he says something like that and waves his hand. Brief, but i think they'll talk about it more in the next film (when they do the King's Cross chapter)


Infact Gambon recently said that he thought Dumbledore SHOULD be intimidating (that is the farthest thing from Dumbledore!!!). *He also said he has never read the books. Suprise Suprise. *


i think i just geeked out._

 
rotflmao @ f**k your s**t up, that's funny I don't think Dumbledore has a potty mouth lmao
he never read HP books, ha! What kind of actor doesn't research of part before playing a role? Maybe a lot, but with something like HP, he shouldve read the books, Cliffnotes, SOMETHING, did he not know there are millions of diehard fans, who want to see the characters how they imagined?
that man is a nightmare


----------



## staceb1990 (Jul 17, 2009)

*Re: Harry Potter and the Half Blood Prince*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MsWestchesterNY* 

 
_rotflmao @ f**k your s**t up, that's funny I don't think Dumbledore has a potty mouth lmao
he never read HP books, ha! What kind of actor doesn't research of part before playing a role? Maybe a lot, but with something like HP, he shouldve read the books, Cliffnotes, SOMETHING, did he not know there are millions of diehard fans, who want to see the characters how they imagined?
that man is a nightmare_

 

I might be wrong, but I don't think Alan Rickman read the books. And he's the perfect Snape. I guess it all just depends on that actor.

I haven't seen the movie yet, but I'm an obsessive fan of the books, and overall the movies have been pretty good. I'm very excited to see it though, I've read some great reviews of it. 

I totally agree with all the comments about Dumbledore though. I had high hopes for Michael Gambon after seeing him in the Prisoner of Azkaban. He had that kind of battyness, and understanding that I always pictured. But by the Goblet of Fire I was devestated. Dumbledore would have NEVER pushed Harry. That just made me so angry.


Richard Harris was the absolutely most perfect Dumbledore (in my opinion). He just had a patience and kindness and a silly sense of humor that I always imagined. He was also slightly imposing, I certainly wouldn't have wanted to mess with him. If only he had been about 10 - 15 years younger.....


----------



## staceb1990 (Jul 17, 2009)

*Re: Harry Potter and the Half Blood Prince*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Mabelle* 

 
_you and me both. If i made these movies they would be 7 hours long each._

 
Gosh, I think it would be amazing if BBC made a Harry Potter mini-series, like the Pride and Prejudice one (only with a lot more special effects 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




). Each book could be like 7 hours long, give or take a few hours. They could keep every character and all of the subplots (specifically Ludo Bagman and S.P.E.W).


----------



## Shimmer (Jul 17, 2009)

*Re: Harry Potter and the Half Blood Prince*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *staceb1990* 

 
_I might be wrong, but I don't think Alan Rickman read the books. And he's the perfect Snape. I guess it all just depends on that actor.

I haven't seen the movie yet, but I'm an obsessive fan of the books, and overall the movies have been pretty good. I'm very excited to see it though, I've read some great reviews of it. 

I totally agree with all the comments about Dumbledore though. I had high hopes for Michael Gambon after seeing him in the Prisoner of Azkaban. He had that kind of battyness, and understanding that I always pictured. But by the Goblet of Fire I was devestated. Dumbledore would have NEVER pushed Harry. That just made me so angry.


Richard Harris was the absolutely most perfect Dumbledore (in my opinion). He just had a patience and kindness and a silly sense of humor that I always imagined. He was also slightly imposing, I certainly wouldn't have wanted to mess with him. If only he had been about 10 - 15 years younger....._

 
Alan Rickman met with JKR during the filming of  the first movie and JKR told him what she wanted him to do to bring Snape to life.  He had more back story on Snape than anyone did until the 6th and 7th books.


----------



## Mabelle (Jul 17, 2009)

*Re: Harry Potter and the Half Blood Prince*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *staceb1990* 

 
_I might be wrong, but I don't think Alan Rickman read the books. And he's the perfect Snape. I guess it all just depends on that actor.

Richard Harris was the absolutely most perfect Dumbledore (in my opinion). He just had a patience and kindness and a silly sense of humor that I always imagined. He was also slightly imposing, I certainly wouldn't have wanted to mess with him. If only he had been about 10 - 15 years younger....._

 
You're right, he didn't read the books. But like shimmer said, he had access to back story from the author. Also, Ralph Fiennes didn't read them either but he's been *FLIPPIN PERFECT AWESOME!!!!!* as Voldemort. He just does evil so well. Oh man, i think i need to change my pantaloons.

Richard Harris was fantastic. It's really too bad he passed so early in the series. I had a bad feeling he would though. I'm glad Maggie Smith seems to be doing well. 

I just don't get where Gambon was getting this interpretation from. Like, did no one speak to him? Did he not see the first two movies? He seemed to toss that all aside and do his own thing.


Anyway, i saw it again tonight. Just as fantastic. And i cried more.


----------



## Kiraling (Jul 18, 2009)

I just saw it recently, I'm trying to figure what was left out from the books -- *not that it matters, it was brilliant!*. They did as much as they could for 2+ hours. It's been forever since I read the 6th though (read it after Midnight the day it came out).

I'm a little disappointed they left out Snape's class entirely. Wasn't it supposed to be a big shock to think Dumbledore finally let Snape have what he desired, teaching Defense Against the Dark arts?. Only for him to off Dumbledore at the end.

They also left out -why- Snape was the Half Blood Prince. He just basically threw out "Yes, _I_ am the Half Blood Prince!" at the end to Potter with no background. I think Snape's history really humanized him in the books, which made me question his true intentions for killing Dumbledore before people started figuring out he was actually good and redeeming himself.

Okay. That's coming from someone who's favourite character is Snape from the entire series, for whatever reason, so feel free to ignore me. I bawled at Snape's death in the 7th book and didn't shed a single tear when Harry was supposedly "walking to his death".

Also, Richard Harris WAS Dumbledore. Period. The way he talked was educated and wise with a cute sense of humour, exactly what I pictured him as from the books with the lemon drops. This imposter that took his place since the 3rd movie was finally tolerable in the 6th, but he seemed like a skyhigh hippie the moment he showed up on screen for me.

Anyone else surprised how aged Alan Rickman looked in this movie?. It's to be expected, but I was shocked!. Dunno why. I was really happy with the way he portrayed his emotions when he killed Dumbledore in the end, I think it was the only time you really saw his character "break" in a subtle way.

Edit: I waited for Snape to yell "DON'T. CALL. ME. COWARD!." at the end but he never did, did he?.


----------



## Boasorte (Jul 18, 2009)

I'm all for a 7 hour movie, hell wasn't Titanic like 5 hours?


----------



## Boasorte (Jul 18, 2009)

*Re: Harry Potter and the Half Blood Prince*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *staceb1990* 

 
_I might be wrong, but I don't think Alan Rickman read the books. And he's the perfect Snape. I guess it all just depends on that actor.

*I haven't seen the movie yet, but I'm an obsessive fan of the books*, and overall the movies have been pretty good. I'm very excited to see it though, I've read some great reviews of it. 

I totally agree with all the comments about Dumbledore though. I had high hopes for Michael Gambon after seeing him in the Prisoner of Azkaban. He had that kind of battyness, and understanding that I always pictured. But by the Goblet of Fire I was devestated. Dumbledore would have NEVER pushed Harry. That just made me so angry.

_

 
I'm  obsessive over the books as well. Rowling is such an amazing writer, and those books really always have me going back andforth to piece things toghether. Like in the last book when Voldemort was talking to Snape, and Snape was just looking at the snake, and then when he gave Harry his memories, it showed what Dumbledore said about Nagini being  a Horcrux.
I wonder if Snape never died, and HArry still knew what he did about Snape and his mom, would they have ever been NICE to each other?


----------



## Mabelle (Jul 18, 2009)

I think Harry would make the effort. I'm not sure snape would. I mean, he might be a better nicer to the chosen one if he succeeded... but let's not forget Harry was an eager student when he first showed up. He had no problem with anyone, including snape. He tried really hard. But snape hated him because of his father, and i dont think that will ever change. I think Harry would (and was) able to put aside there mutual hatred once he learned all he did for his mother and her son.


----------



## OfficerJenny (Jul 18, 2009)

I'm sad that there was no Moaning Myrtle :C


----------



## alka1 (Jul 18, 2009)

I don't know what to say tbh. The first few movies were great.. they were fun, entertaining, and relatively easy to follow. I haven't read the books (I know, I know..) so I feel like the most recent movies are only catered to those who know the books well. It's hard to follow the story.. the themes are just so deep and intricate and some scenes just drag on forever. I'm sure I'd enjoy the movie better if I had read the book and was familiar with the characters.

Don't get me wrong - I love the story, the characters.. but that is based only what I have seen in the movies.

I have to admit I was falling asleep halfway through the movie. And I never fall asleep at the movies, ever. And it wasn't just me! My mom was asleep and so were most people at my theatre (I could hear them yawning, and people kept stretching and moving in their seats..) 

the only thing that made this worth watching? the McLaggen guy.. Freddie Stroma. Yum! What a dreamboat.


----------



## Boasorte (Jul 18, 2009)

Just got back from seeing the movie...
WHAT THE FUCK THAT BLOODY MOVIE WAS EFFING BULLSHI*!!!
I'm pissed the eff off
On the other hand, Tom Felton/Malfoy is effing sexy


----------



## MrsRjizzle (Jul 18, 2009)

i had to sneak off to the movie theater and watch this alone. no one wanted to go with me! wahhh.. jk. probably better that way. 
I liked this movie alot but I am looking much more forward to the next one. I cant even think about what happened in half blood prince,  to excited for what is going to happen when he starts hunting down the horcrux's!


----------



## blackeneddove (Jul 19, 2009)

I saw it tonight! I have mixed feelings.. I think it was very well put together, and a good movie, but it was disappointing because so many things were left out/changed. I did make the mistake of re-reading the 6th book before seeing the movie, that might have been why even the small things bothered me (like Luna finding Harry on the train, not Tonks, etc)

The fire thing at Christmas with Bellatrix.. um.. WTF?! Did they really HAVE to add that? What about the Burrow, now are they even going to show Bill and Fleurs wedding since it burned? Or did they fix it? Really, that was not necessary.

And how they left out the Hufflepuff memory, and when Harry hid the potions book there was no tiara unless I missed it, so how is he going to know about those 2 things? Ughhh

And the no funeral thing was such a bummer.. they managed to ruin Harry and Ginnys first kiss, I think there should have been more passion, shit it looked like how someone would kiss their grandmother.

OH and did I miss something or did Harry and Dumbledore apparate on Hogwarts grounds? Not possible..

But on another note, I'm gladded they left in how Hermione attacked Ron with the canaries she conjoured and that Quidditch was involved more! And the love potion scene.. too funny. And how Fawkes cried in the end, that was good too. I wish they would have showed the apparition classes though, that would've been hilarious too! I agree with what was mentioned above.. you can only fit so much in about 2 and half hours. I wish the movie didn't end so abruptly, I'm gonna be bummed if the funeral isn't in the next movie!

Man, it totally sounds like I'm bashing the movie.. it was brilliant, but not in the way I was hoping for. I'm still going to see it again, because I mixed feelings that I obviously need to come to terms with, lol.


----------



## Mabelle (Jul 19, 2009)

I think they burned down the burrow to show a few things; how much the people that love harry and want to protect him are in danger. They seemed to talk a lot about that. That the weasleys were being followed etc. That they're all sacrificing their safety for his, and what they believe is right.
And that no where save Hogwarts was supposed to be safe. 

Ive come to realize that the films will never be the books. I have SO many favourite parts, and i hate being bummed when they leave them out. So i won't be. I'll just appreciate certain parts, and the story as a whole coming to life on the big screen.

I mean, HP fans are such die hard fans! but think of all the books made into film. Some of them don't even have the same story at all! In that respect, i think we're a bit spoiled. We ask too much. (ohhh get it! it's a dumbledore quote!!)

man im lame.


----------



## blackeneddove (Jul 19, 2009)

Good point.. it's wierd they mention that the Weasley's are being followed in this movie, because Harry doesn't find out until he's at the Ministry in the next book. But it was definately pressed on in this film, that people are so willing to protect him.. 
I will be bummed if they don't show the wedding at the burrow though! Which is why I was so shocked at that scene. And I think they may have added the scene to also give Bellatrix some more screen time, because she's mentioned in dialogue, but you can't portray that in a film.

I suppose you're right though.. we are a bit spoiled, look at all the amazing special effects in these movies.. every movie I am SO impressed that they manage to portray all the crazy shit soooo good.. and this movie was humorous too! "But I AM the chosen one!" hahaha
and we do have the books to fall back on. Oh how I love Harry Potter.. I'm lame too


----------



## LMD84 (Jul 19, 2009)

me and hubby just got back from seeing it and both of us thought it was a good film but the ending wasn't as great as what we expected.  it was a little blah compared to what happens in the book

and yes they left out some memories that i would have liked to have seen. but on the whole i enjoyed it.


----------



## Boasorte (Jul 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *blackeneddove* 

 
_I saw it tonight! I have mixed feelings.. I think it was very well put together, and a good movie, but it was disappointing because so many things were left out/changed. *I did make the mistake of re-reading the 6th book before seeing the movie, that might have been why even the small things bothered me (like Luna finding Harry on the train, not Tonks, etc)*

*The fire thing at Christmas with Bellatrix.. um.. WTF?! Did they really HAVE to add that? What about the Burrow, now are they even going to show Bill and Fleurs wedding since it burned? Or did they fix it? Really, that was not necessary*.

*And how they left out the Hufflepuff memory, and when Harry hid the potions book there was no tiara unless I missed it, so how is he going to know about those 2 things? Ughhh*

And the no funeral thing was such a bummer.. they managed to ruin Harry and Ginnys first kiss, I think there should have been more passion, shit it looked like how someone would kiss their grandmother.

OH and did I miss something or did Harry and Dumbledore apparate on Hogwarts grounds? Not possible..

But on another note, I'm gladded they left in how Hermione attacked Ron with the canaries she conjoured and that Quidditch was involved more! And the love potion scene.. too funny. And how Fawkes cried in the end, that was good too. I wish they would have showed the apparition classes though, that would've been hilarious too! I agree with what was mentioned above.. you can only fit so much in about 2 and half hours. I wish the movie didn't end so abruptly, I'm gonna be bummed if the funeral isn't in the next movie!

Man, it totally sounds like I'm bashing the movie.. it was brilliant, but not in the way I was hoping for. I'm still going to see it again, because I mixed feelings that I obviously need to come to terms with, lol._

 
Of course they would change minor things, but what i hated about the movie was how i just skipped from one part to another, without,warning, explantioin, idk how to say it.
I like the partwith Hermione and Draco crying, with Hermione and Lavender arguing over Ron, but I'm still confused, becuase they fucked up everything in this movie, what's the point of making 2 movies out of the 7th book?
like how is Harry going to know what to look for?Is the Burrow going to be rebuild? I love the lady who plays Bellatrix BTW


----------



## Boasorte (Jul 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *blackeneddove* 

 
_Good point.. it's wierd they mention that the Weasley's are being followed in this movie, because Harry doesn't find out until he's at the Ministry in the next book. But it was definately pressed on in this film, that people are so willing to protect him.. 
I will be bummed if they don't show the wedding at the burrow though! Which is why I was so shocked at that scene. And I think they may have added the scene to also give Bellatrix some more screen time, because she's mentioned in dialogue, but you can't portray that in a film.

I suppose you're right though.. we are a bit spoiled, look at all the amazing special effects in these movies.. every movie I am SO impressed that they manage to portray all the crazy shit soooo good.. and this movie was humorous too! *"But I AM the chosen one!"* hahaha
and we do have the books to fall back on. Oh how I love Harry Potter.. I'm lame too_

 
 That ws funny, that Romilda Vane was EXACTLY like how I imagined her, creep man.


----------



## Mabelle (Jul 19, 2009)

Guys, they are wizards. I'm pretty sure they can rebuild the burrow.


----------



## kdemers1221 (Jul 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Mabelle* 

 
_Guys, they are wizards. I'm pretty sure they can rebuild the burrow._

 

I agree. Burning down the Burrow wasn't done to destroy it but to demonstrate how unsafe everyone is. Harry soon realizes that the people around him aren't safe when he is there. Hence why he, in the next book, tells Ron and Hermione that they can't go with him... that he has to do it alone; even though they do end up going with him.  While the scene wasn't in the book... it was important.


----------



## Kiraling (Jul 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MsWestchesterNY* 

 
_.... what's the point of making 2 movies out of the 7th book?
like how is Harry going to know what to look for?Is the Burrow going to be rebuild?* I love the lady who plays Bellatrix BTW*_

 
What do you expect from Tim Burton's wife?. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 She's perfectly fitting as Bellatrix, I agree!.


----------



## Mabelle (Jul 19, 2009)

She was SO preggo in the Sniper's End Scene!  

I must say that Malfoy was really great. I felt so awful for him. He really looked tormented and like he wanted an out so badly.


----------



## Shimmer (Jul 19, 2009)

Dumbledore addresses the apparition by noting that he has certain privileges. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



There's too much story in the 7th book, too many horcruxes and honestly, too much unfucking on the previous storylines to NOT split the movie.


----------



## gildedangel (Jul 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MsWestchesterNY* 

 
_ I like the partwith Hermione and Draco crying, with Hermione and Lavender arguing over Ron, but I'm still confused, becuase they fucked up everything in this movie, *what's the point of making 2 movies out of the 7th book*?_

 
I think that there are several reasons that they are making it into 2 movies. For one, they make craploads more money and get to keep the HP cash cow rolling for another year or two. Second of all, I think that they are going to make the first movie PG-13, and the second one will be R. The second half of the 7th book (for those of you who haven't read it) is very violent and full of dark adult themes, I don't think that they can make it so that it isn't R. By splitting the book, kids can see the first half and have another year to turn 17 before the second half comes out. This is all just speculation of course, it makes sense in my weird head!


----------



## blackeneddove (Jul 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_*Dumbledore addresses the apparition by noting that he has certain privileges.*




There's too much story in the 7th book, too many horcruxes and honestly, too much unfucking on the previous storylines to NOT split the movie._

 
Ohh, ok, I did miss something then! Thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gildedangel* 

 
_I think that there are several reasons that they are making it into 2 movies. For one, they make craploads more money and get to keep the HP cash cow rolling for another year or two. Second of all, I think that they are going to make the first movie PG-13, and the second one will be R. The second half of the 7th book (for those of you who haven't read it) is very violent and full of dark adult themes, I don't think that they can make it so that it isn't R. By splitting the book, kids can see the first half and have another year to turn 17 before the second half comes out. This is all just speculation of course, it makes sense in my weird head!_

 
You know what, good point! I didn't think of how they were going to rate the next 2 movies until you brought it up.. I was very surprised that this one was rated PG when the previous 2 were PG-13, though.
I just finished re-reading the 7th book as well, and I just don't think theres any way they can rate the next 2 movies under PG-13, it's too dark.. but I would also be surprised if either part was rated R though, becasue I think it may make less money, teens under 17 like to go to the movies without their parents to get them in, and you have to remember that there are TONS of fans who are only 10 still, there will always be young fans.. very controversial


----------



## themaczealot (Jul 19, 2009)

Hey Everyone saw the movie a couple of days ago. I echo some of the 
annoyances i've read so far especially the addition of the burrow burning 
perhaps they added that in for the battle scene they took out at the end.
I think the worst error was how they changed it so Ginny hides the book
thats important in the last few chapters of Book 7. Again Dobby is cut ....





That being said I laughed a lot especially the scenes with Ron and 
really enjoyed the parts they didn't royally mess up.


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Jul 20, 2009)

This movie was awful. 

I am a huge Harry Potter fan,I've read all the books and  I liked the other movies, but this one was just no good!


----------



## Holy Rapture (Jul 20, 2009)

Okie, saw the movie yesterday and man, I don't know what to say ... Umm, even though I've read all the books, I was wondering how much did those who haven't read em understand ? Seriously, some major shit was left out, like others said. I really hope though they make up for all of it in the next two movies


----------



## OfficerJenny (Jul 20, 2009)

I haven't read the books and I understood everything perfectly 8c


----------



## Mabelle (Jul 20, 2009)

Sometimes i think the fans of the books (including myself) underestimate the film goers.


----------



## kdemers1221 (Jul 20, 2009)

my boyfriend and my brother both have never read harry potter. it is not their thing but they both thoroughly enjoyed it saying that it was better than they expected. and they understood it as well. the true fans of the books will never be pleased with the film adaptations. you just have to separate them and watch the movies as a completely separate entity, otherwise you'll hate everything and it'll never be good enough.  if i want to remember everything i'll read the books again. if i want to see it all in a nutshell i'll watch the movies.


----------



## Mabelle (Jul 21, 2009)

Hey FYI. I did Some Deathly Hallows film research and the Director said that fans of the books should be happier with these films because they had to edit out less (due to the fact that there's more screen time!)

I also saw shots for shell cottage, the burial there, and of Bill. FYI Fleur has been recast, so the wedding will surely happen. I also saw shots of the 3 main characters walking around the city in tuxes and a nice red dress!


----------



## blackeneddove (Jul 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Mabelle* 

 
_Hey FYI. I did Some Deathly Hallows film research and the Director said that fans of the books should be happier with these films because they had to edit out less (due to the fact that there's more screen time!)

I also saw shots for shell cottage, the burial there, and of Bill. FYI Fleur has been recast, so the wedding will surely happen. I also saw shots of the 3 main characters walking around the city in tuxes and a nice red dress!_

 
Nice! Which website did you find these at? Prob. a fan site? I'm glad they're editing out less, I honestly wasn't really expecting them to include the cafe scene right after the wedding.


----------



## Mabelle (Jul 21, 2009)

I duno about the cafe, but i do think they get cashed by snatchers at least.
MuggleNet | The ULTIMATE Harry Potter Fansite - Deathly Hallows, Half-Blood Prince, JK Rowling, and much more


----------



## kdemers1221 (Jul 21, 2009)

there are some photos from the set here:

Daniel Radcliffe Photo - 'Harry Potter' On-Set Pics! - Celebuzz

Daniel Radcliffe Photo - 'Harry Potter and the Deathly Hallows' - Celebuzz


----------



## Mabelle (Jul 21, 2009)

the cottage looks super awesome, eh?


----------



## blackeneddove (Jul 21, 2009)

It's got that quirky edge to it.. they always make it look better than it does in my head, lol. I was wondering what Bellatrix was doing there but it just hit me.. they were about to go to Gringotts!


----------



## kdemers1221 (Jul 21, 2009)

the cottage does look amazing... better than i pictured it in my head. its so sad seeing harry digging dobby's grave. : ( i can't wait for this movie. i have really high hopes for it


----------



## Mabelle (Jul 22, 2009)

^ Dude, I'm totally gonna loose it in that scene.I know it. It'll be hysterical crying.

When i was readingthe book, my bf and i were reading a loud to each other.He was reading "Malfoy manner" and i was cleaning my room or something. When dobby showed up i leaped on the bed SO excited, and high fived him. A page later he was dead, and i was inconsolable. I cried all night. If they do that scene well, i think i might actually loose my mind.

Also, FYI the actor that played Percy Weasely has been resigned.


----------



## themaczealot (Jul 22, 2009)

^ me too I was more sad (for me) reading about Dobby's death than I was when Dumbledores dies


----------



## Mabelle (Jul 23, 2009)

Everyone expected Dumbledore's death. We all knew Harry had to face Voldemort alone. Like really alone.
Dobby, that was just senseless!

I hate Bellatrix SO much. I hope the scene when Molly Weasley kicks her ass is done well!!


----------



## staceb1990 (Jul 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Mabelle* 

 
_Everyone expected Dumbledore's death. We all knew Harry had to face Voldemort alone. Like really alone.
Dobby, that was just senseless!

I hate Bellatrix SO much. I hope the scene when Molly Weasley kicks her ass is done well!!_

 
When she killed off Hedwig on the first couple of pages I think it kind of game me an idea of the tone of the book, but I still wasn't expecting poor Dobby to be offed. Hedwig was sad enough.


----------



## staceb1990 (Jul 23, 2009)

I finally saw the movie and I loved it!  It's taken me a while, but I've kind of gotten over comparing the movies to the books, t's just too much for the movies to live up to. 

Michael Gambon has improved loads, but he still isn't perfect. It could have been my imagination, or hopeful thinking, but I think he whispered something about Kendra (his sister who was killed accidentily) during the scene when he's forcefed the potion.


----------



## Boasorte (Jul 23, 2009)

I like when books and stories have the good people dying, it's gets boring if you have good always beating evil, u know?

What I didn't like was the fact that Lupin died. To me Lupin was the only person left alive that had some kind of strong tie to Harry's past, and more importantly, his parents/Sirius.
I wish JK would make a book purely on Voldermort,and his growing up in the orphanage, and what he was like at Hogwarts, although it won't happen


----------



## Mabelle (Jul 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *staceb1990* 

 
_When she killed off Hedwig on the first couple of pages I think it kind of game me an idea of the tone of the book, but I still wasn't expecting poor Dobby to be offed. Hedwig was sad enough._

 
Hedwig was so sad. I was bawling my eyes out. At least she didn't dwell on Hedwig. Dobby just went on forever! It was so sad and tragic 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *staceb1990* 

 
_Michael Gambon has improved loads, but he still isn't perfect. It could have been my imagination, or hopeful thinking, but I think he whispered something about Kendra (his sister who was killed accidentily) during the scene when he's forcefed the potion._

 
I didnt hear the words Kendra (who was his mum fyi! His sister was Arianna i believe!). But i did hear him saying something like "Dont hurt them! It's all my fault!"

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MsWestchesterNY* 

 
_What I didn't like was the fact that Lupin died. To me Lupin was the only person left alive that had some kind of strong tie to Harry's past, and more importantly, his parents/Sirius.
I wish JK would make a book purely on Voldermort,and his growing up in the orphanage, and what he was like at Hogwarts, although it won't happen_

 
1. I totally agree. Lupin had to die. I always knew he would (i figured it after Sirius died) that James' best friends would all die. Hell, even Pettigrew died!

2. Now i want a Book on Voldemort! Who knows, maybe she will...


----------

